# How far dilated did you get before being in "active" labour?



## cbass929

Title says it! Just wondering because evidentially I have been experiencing "false labour" according to my nurses and drs but I am 4cm dilated and 70 % effaced at 37 weeks. 
I was having regular contractions yesterday that got stronger, longer, and more intense so when they got to 2-3 minutes apart for over a hour I decided to go in to the hospital. I had been checked earlier yesterday mornin just after 11am in my dr office and was 2cm dilated and 30% effaced so I had made progress just yesterday and they sent me home in the middle of the night with false labour. Everything I have read you don't dilate during false labour. 
They told me they will not Help my labour in any way until I'm 39 weeks which is 2 weeks away. 
I'm curious as to how dilated you got before being in active labour?? With both my other 2 I was just 1cm dilated for 2 weeks then when I went in labour I jumped to 3 and 4 cm and the admitted me to the hospital at that time.


----------



## amjon

I was 2cm when I started getting constant contractions. 2 hours later I delivered my daughter.


----------



## Stellae

3 cm dialated and 70% effaced for 2 full weeks prior to delivery!


----------



## Eleanor ace

With DS my contractions were regular and painful from the start, but they don't consider you to be in active labour until you're 4cm (in the UK). I was 4cm after about an hour of contracting.


----------



## Courtney917

I was 5 cm when admitted to the hospital....I thought anywhere from 4-5 was considered active labor?


----------



## special_kala

4cm here is active labour.


----------



## cbass929

That's how it was when I was in labour with DD. I was 4cm and the admitted me and there I went to have DD.


----------



## NaturalMomma

5 cm is considered active labor. Before that you're in early labor.


----------



## cbass929

I've been contracting again for the last 6 hours. More bloody show, been in the bath for about 40 minutes and its not helping much but is a little. I'm so tired from them waking me up on and off for 2.5 hours before getting in the tub I'm going to see if I can get back to sleep as soon as I get out in a minute.


----------



## andyjewell

4cm is considered active labour here


----------



## superbecks

It's 4 cm with regular, strong contractions, 3-4 contractions in 10 mins. If your 4cm and not contracting regularly you're not in active labour. (I'm a midwife in the uk) x


----------



## LockandKey

I was about 3 cm when my waters broke on their own, and then it was all down hill from there


----------



## Jingles23

I was 4 cm at 39+3. Started having contractions at 10am at 40 weeks. When I got checked at 4pm I was 10cm. Only had a few BH before that day.


----------



## lunar

I was a week late & 3cm dilated when the hospital admitted me. :) I didn't think they would since it was only 3cm but probably because I was a week late!


----------



## Seity

3cm with contractions 2 min apart. 
By the time I got to 4 cm, I was having nonstop contractions with no break.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4cm and then I went from 4-10in less than hour x


----------

